# Field Arrows



## 3B43 (Mar 16, 2006)

OK, I posted something about 'field arrows' last week, but things have changed. Two weeks ago I purchased a dozen CE 3d Select 250's for Redding. I returned from Redding w/8 arrows and while my 1497 score (BHFS)makes me shake my head in stupification (come on now, how do you drop 12 points between 21 & 30 yds???) I need to re-supply my 3d/field quiver (I only 'dinged' 2 . . . my shooting partners 'dinged' the other 2 . . . 'dinged' meaning 'Robin Hood') . . . SO . . . 

What are you SERIOUS field guys shooting?

I talked to numerous shooters w/X10 Pro Tours and they all LOVE them.
I talked to numerous shooters w/Nano's and they LOVE them.
I also saw some of the big boys w/ACC's, Easton's new Lightspeed 3d, and CE 3d Select.

SO . . . come on, will spending $300 for 12 arrows actually HELP, or is it more HYPE?


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

I personally can't justify spending the cabbage for those high dollar shafts. If you're a 555 plus shooter you might gain a point here and there but I'm not so I won't spend it. I hear that they are the cat's meow but I'll just have to take everybody's word for it. 

I shoot ACC's and they do a fine job for me. I've always thought about it like this. When my scores are hindered by my arrows I'll spend the money on it. At this point my scores are hindered by me so I'm going to work that out first.

You'll get opinions on all the arrows you asked about and I think any of them are really, really good choices. If I were you I'd just do an honest evaluation of my skill level and buy arrows accordingly.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

To me they are worth it and they aren't....will they may you a better shooter? No not really...but they may gain you a few points here and there. They are more consistant and for me I seem to shoot better groups with the $$ shafts...

I shot ACCs last year then switched to McKinney IIs last year...shot much better scores with them then I did the ACCs. 

Although I haven't shot my Nanos that much yet...just got them setup a couple weeks ago....they are very impressive.

That being said...will a better shaft take you from the 520s to the promise land...NO....but you will notice the difference.:wink:

That being said....what kind of nock system did you have in your shafts?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

I like the navigators ALOT..... I swithched to em this year and I am extremley pleased with the way they group!!!!!!


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

*nock system*

what kind of nock system was randy hinkelmen (hinkelmonster) useing
when he won nfaa national i know he was using carbon express maxima
250 arrows


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

redman said:


> what kind of nock system was randy hinkelmen (hinkelmonster) useing
> when he won nfaa national i know he was using carbon express maxima
> 250 arrows


I am not 100% sure but about 95% sure that Randy was using Bulldog collars and Bohning nocks... Could be wrong but if you send him a PM he will tell you.:wink:


----------



## 3B43 (Mar 16, 2006)

I was using the standard nock that CE sends w/the arrows, including the bulldog collar. The CE rep showed me CE 'new' pin nock, for the 3d Select, which he said would be available in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The arrows you are shooting or the Maximas are all you need for field. If I didn't want to try and start shooting some FITA I would be shooting Maxima's. 

But you need (IMO) to stick some pins in the back of them....if Carbon Express has some coming GREAT  If not someone makes a pin that will fit.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Skinny arrows are simply not needed for BHFS and field or Redding. We all now know that Hinklemonster uses Maximas in Freestyle with great results.

Harry Bates, one of the top BHFS finishers at Redding shot Carbon Express Maximas. Bill Morehead, who I shot with, shot right about the same score as you in BHFS using plain old Carbon Tech Whitetails and his hunting bow with the Mathews quiver still attached  I'm pretty sure Harry had pin nocks in his and I know that Bill did. I didn't lose a single arrow at Redding, and only one nock. I shot the whole thing total using only three of my arrows..Pro-Am and the three days of the shoot.


----------



## 3B43 (Mar 16, 2006)

I appreciate the responses. I'm gonna see if GT pin nocks for the UL Pro series of arrows will fit my 3d Selects. I have NO issues w/these arrows, just gonna buy some more and get them set up for the State Field next month. 

I posted a question regarding V Bars in BHFS---any of you guys shooting w/them? I'm gonna X'ment w/them and see what its like shooting w/them.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

You can also use CB uni-bushings and G-Nocks (that is what my Maximas are sporting). I know those fit (and perfectly) and since going that direction, I haven't torn up any of my shafts...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

redman said:


> what kind of nock system was randy hinkelmen (hinkelmonster) useing
> when he won nfaa national i know he was using carbon express maxima
> 250 arrows


Could well be the same ones he's using this season... here is his quiver a couple weeks ago.. :wink: :secret:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I recommend pin nocks.. they'll save yer arrows, especially if you shoot five on a target.. :mg: :chortle: :wink:


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

randy must think or know the bulldog collars and bohning double lock nocks 
are as good as pin nocks


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

redman said:


> randy must think or know the bulldog collars and bohning double lock nocks
> are as good as pin nocks


I don't think that is the case....they don't protect as well. But he may just like that style of nock. I shoot Beiter nocks in eveything but but my little arrows....I prefer that nock over everything....and I will be going to the Beiter pin nocks shortly


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

3B43 said:


> OK, I posted something about 'field arrows' last week, but things have changed. Two weeks ago I purchased a dozen CE 3d Select 250's for Redding. I returned from Redding w/8 arrows and while my 1497 score (BHFS)makes me shake my head in stupification (come on now, how do you drop 12 points between 21 & 30 yds???) I need to re-supply my 3d/field quiver (I only 'dinged' 2 . . . my shooting partners 'dinged' the other 2 . . . 'dinged' meaning 'Robin Hood') . . . SO . . .
> 
> What are you SERIOUS field guys shooting?
> 
> ...


I have used the Maxima's for field and have had great success with them. Not only shooting great but also hold up well in jam packed targets. I did however experience wind drift in the PRO AM in Darrington and also some more this past weekend in Redding. All of your top PRO's were shooting the small diameter arrows either the PRO tours or the Nano PROs.



redman said:


> what kind of nock system was randy hinkelmen (hinkelmonster) useing
> when he won nfaa national i know he was using carbon express maxima
> 250 arrows


Bohning Double Lock Nocks with the bulldog collars



Brown Hornet said:


> I am not 100% sure but about 95% sure that Randy was using Bulldog collars and Bohning nocks... Could be wrong but if you send him a PM he will tell you.:wink:


100% correct



IGluIt4U said:


> Could well be the same ones he's using this season... here is his quiver a couple weeks ago.. :wink: :secret:


Exactly the same!!!



IGluIt4U said:


> I recommend pin nocks.. they'll save yer arrows, especially if you shoot five on a target.. :mg: :chortle: :wink:


I only lost 1 bulldog collar and shaft in Darrington last year. It was on a 15 yarder, my 1st arrow burried in the hay and my 2nd arrow destroyed the collar and nicked the carbon a wee bit, that shaft is now an inch shorter and is being used for what will be my 3-D bow! 



redman said:


> randy must think or know the bulldog collars and bohning double lock nocks
> are as good as pin nocks


Guarenteed that not only do you not loose any accuracy with the Bohning nocks but you gain a tremendous amount of protection. These nocks are teh toughest I've ever seen. Any hit that gets through the nock is protected by the collar. I've only lost 2 shafts in 3 years, alot of shots into alot of groups. That says something to me!!!



Brown Hornet said:


> I don't think that is the case....they don't protect as well. But he may just like that style of nock. I shoot Beiter nocks in eveything but but my little arrows....I prefer that nock over everything....and I will be going to the Beiter pin nocks shortly


You are incoorect fine sir!!!! You shoot Beiters to say you shoot beiters!!!! Those nocks do shoot good, but not better than most other nocks out there. They do however beg to be a victim of robinhoods!!!! And however cool robinhoods may be, arrows are a pain to redo, so I choose to protect them instead!!!


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

randy why do you use that long fletch 2.25 would a 1.5 of 1.75 be better


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

If you are an elite field shooter with consistent 550 scores, then the expensive shafts will be an aid. I shoot Nano Pros, but also find that the Maxima Selects are virtually as good - perhaps a point or two difference in a round if I were to keep a record. The skinny shafts are an advantage on the FITA field where longer ranges in the wind make for difficult shooting. I almost prefer the Maxima for its line-cutting advantage on the field range. 

If price is not a factor - go with the Nano Pros, but if it is a factor, the Maxima Select is simply the most accurate of other options and at a reasonable cost.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> You are incoorect fine sir!!!! You shoot Beiters to say you shoot beiters!!!! Those nocks do shoot good, but not better than most other nocks out there. They do however beg to be a victim of robinhoods!!!! And however cool robinhoods may be, arrows are a pain to redo, so I choose to protect them instead!!!


You are kind of correct fine sir...but not 100% :wink:

I shoot Beiters because that is the nock that I like the best....When I started shooting Beiters back about 7-8 years ago...I got them from a dealer buddy of mine in my area because that is all he had at the range and I needed more nocks. I liked them better then the G nocks I was shooting so I never bought another Easton nock...until I went back to shoot pin nocks....

But now that Beiter makes a pin nock for my little Nano's...:wink:

But you are 100% correct they do make the shaft more prone to finding a mate

But if Magnock was still around...I wouldn't be having this discussion:wink:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*RSW or any Nano Shooter*

Why are the Nano Pros better than the Nano XR's??? What makes the Nano Pro better in a way that you can see on the target face? The specs on both arrows are excellent so I am wondering what you get for the extra $$$.
Most of the Pro's are getting the Nano Pros on an arrow contract so why not shoot them. Not so for the rank and file. So are they worth the difference?
Jbird


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*RSW or any Nano Shooter*

Why are the Nano Pros better than the Nano XR's??? What makes the Nano Pro better in a way that you can see on the target face? The specs on both arrows are excellent so I am wondering what you get for the extra $$$.
Most of the Pro's are getting the Nano Pros on an arrow contract so why not shoot them. Not so for the rank and file. So are they worth the difference?
Would really like to try the Maxima 3-D Selects but the weakest spine they offer is .495 and my setup shoots best with .600 Ultra Lite Pro's. Will CX ever offer this shaft in .600 spine? A lot of shooters could use it.

Jbird


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

redman said:


> randy why do you use that long fletch 2.25 would a 1.5 of 1.75 be better


Just the first ones I tried on those shafts and felt they worked great so I never tried anything else. Bohning has since discontinued the 2.25 Shield cut so I guess other than the piles I have here you'd be left with the 1.75's or the nex Blazer X2. A 2" blazer but lower profile of .4"



rsw said:


> If you are an elite field shooter with consistent 550 scores, then the expensive shafts will be an aid. I shoot Nano Pros, but also find that the Maxima Selects are virtually as good - perhaps a point or two difference in a round if I were to keep a record. The skinny shafts are an advantage on the FITA field where longer ranges in the wind make for difficult shooting. I almost prefer the Maxima for its line-cutting advantage on the field range.
> 
> If price is not a factor - go with the Nano Pros, but if it is a factor, the Maxima Select is simply the most accurate of other options and at a reasonable cost.


I tried the Nano's when they first came out and wasn't exactly happy with the results I saw, but obviously they work. I tried the Maxima's as I don't typically shoot much in the wind. After Redding this year I have ordered the new Nano PRO's and give them a try, boy will I miss the line cutting that I got with the Maxima's.



Brown Hornet said:


> You are kind of correct fine sir...but not 100% :wink:
> 
> I shoot Beiters because that is the nock that I like the best....When I started shooting Beiters back about 7-8 years ago...I got them from a dealer buddy of mine in my area because that is all he had at the range and I needed more nocks. I liked them better then the G nocks I was shooting so I never bought another Easton nock...until I went back to shoot pin nocks....
> 
> ...


Like my daughter would say......................You're so silly!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jbird said:


> Why are the Nano Pros better than the Nano XR's??? What makes the Nano Pro better in a way that you can see on the target face? The specs on both arrows are excellent so I am wondering what you get for the extra $$$.
> Most of the Pro's are getting the Nano Pros on an arrow contract so why not shoot them. Not so for the rank and file. So are they worth the difference?
> Jbird


They are smaller in diameter for one thing....so they drift even less.

I could have went with the PROs....but IMO for the avg guy...they don't need that much arrow....

heck most of us don't need Nano's, X10s, ACEs or whatever other shaft you want to shoot that cost more then a Maxima, ACC, GT, or Navigator.:wink:

But from my shooting high end arrows for the past two years...well last year and I am shooting Nanos this year....you will see the difference on target at the longer distances....I remember the first time I shot my McKinneys last year at 60...through the binos my group looked OK....all 5 were in the dot. But when I got to the target...they were better then I thought...I pulled them all out at one time:wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Jbird said:


> Why are the Nano Pros better than the Nano XR's??? What makes the Nano Pro better in a way that you can see on the target face? The specs on both arrows are excellent so I am wondering what you get for the extra $$$.
> Most of the Pro's are getting the Nano Pros on an arrow contract so why not shoot them. Not so for the rank and file. So are they worth the difference?
> Would really like to try the Maxima 3-D Selects but the weakest spine they offer is .495 and my setup shoots best with .600 Ultra Lite Pro's. Will CX ever offer this shaft in .600 spine? A lot of shooters could use it.
> 
> Jbird


The XR's are built out of 40 ton carbon material vs. 46 for the PROs. 

The PRO's have a smaller diameter as well. 

Also for those with more money than the average JOE the PRO's can accept the Tungsten (or as OBT refers to them......PLUTONIUM) points


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

*arrows*

i just order 2 doz maxima select with bulldog collar with bohning doble lock nocks and bohning x vanes 1.75 to try see how i do with them 
i hope the spine match is better then gold tips pros i shooting


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

I put those nocks in the mail for you today redman.

Sorry it took so long.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

What kind of target points are you guys using for the Maximas?


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I put those nocks in the mail for you today redman.
> 
> Sorry it took so long.




SO the double nock vs the standard bohning? ( the one that looks the a easton nock)? Other than being a little lighter, what do you find as the benifit. 

Reed


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i must be missin something here........

what is the magical mystery thing about field arrows?

i know:
1)a good FOC works well
2)skinny shafts drift less in the wind, but how much wind drift is there really in the woods?
3)low profile vanes help in a strong breeze, but you still need enuff vane to stick out of the boundary layer to be able to do its thing.

i would think an ACC 3-60 sized arrow would be about the best all around arrow size for field shoots and fita style shoots. small, but large enuff to cut some lines.

pin nocks may be nice, but what good is a bent pin as compared to a dinged g-nock bushing?

maybe im just thinking practical thoughts out loud again. there's wayyyyy too much brain power being wasted on arrow selection. invest time in your form and shot execution instead of arrows....the return is greater.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Stash said:


> What kind of target points are you guys using for the Maximas?


The standard CX points with the extra weights!! I will be throwing the tungsten down range when the Nano PROs arrive!



Reed said:


> SO the double nock vs the standard bohning? ( the one that looks the a easton nock)? Other than being a little lighter, what do you find as the benifit.
> 
> Reed


The double lock nock is as tough as nails. And they protect the shaft like secret security does the Pres!!!



rock monkey said:


> i must be missin something here........
> 
> what is the magical mystery thing about field arrows?
> 
> ...


Except for the part highlighted in red, I agree 100%. I had wind drift of over 2 feet in the wind at only 60 yards. I had the bubble pinned and still had to hold off by over a foot at the PRO AM in Darrington. I had the wind blow an arrow at least 7inches on the 63 yards standing grizzlies in Redding. That alone cost me at least a tie for 1st and a pile of money in the money shoot and team money shoot. 

In a test done by WVHasBeen, BobbyP and Jesse B a few years ago they discovered that while shooting from inside no wind effect on the bow arm nor the arrow till after it had stabilized found that the lightspeeds difted over 1 foot at 100 yards, the ACC's (i believe 3-39s)several inches and Jesse's PRO Tours stayed X!!!!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i agree, but for us mid pack 530ish shooters, its not cost effective goin with micro arrows. i do want to get to the mid/upper 540's on a consistant basis, but to me, i dont see how the micro arrows can benefit me.

hink, you're in that 550+ group, i can see how the micros could help you. but for me, the avg moe.....i cant justify it. i gotta shoot what i got better than i do first.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> The standard CX points with the extra weights!! I will be throwing the tungsten down range when the Nano PROs arrive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, I was not happy with the standard bhoning, and have a few of the double nock kicking around so know I have a reason to play:tongue:

thanks
Reed


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> i agree, but for us mid pack 530ish shooters, its not cost effective goin with micro arrows. i do want to get to the mid/upper 540's on a consistant basis, but to me, i dont see how the micro arrows can benefit me.
> 
> hink, you're in that 550+ group, i can see how the micros could help you. but for me, the avg moe.....i cant justify it. i gotta shoot what i got better than i do first.


I see where you are coming from and agree 100%.

But on the other hand if you try and shoot FITA with Maxima's or a 3-60, you will NOT be able to score to the best of your ability (this is what I was trying to say)

Sorry for any confusion!


----------



## C++ (Nov 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

hink, no confusion.

what im gettin at is guys think shooting field is some sorta mystic voodoo with a magic mix of sticks and nocks.

there isnt anything different equipment-wise between field and rubber deer. when you're in the 1400 club of fita, then yeah........micros will be a benefit. aint nobody can pick up a bow, get it setup and walk onto a fita range and bang out 1400+ their first day. if there is someone who can.....they need to be shootin pro.

guys just tryin this field thing out think they need to shoot micros with a special setup. you can only buy so many points, the rest is allllll indian. this isnt brain surgery or shootin rockets at the moon.....it's archery. go out and have fun. known distance isnt a cakewalk.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> hink, no confusion.
> 
> what im gettin at is guys think shooting field is some sorta mystic voodoo with a magic mix of sticks and nocks.
> 
> ...


Just to be picky...........if they are shooting FITA there is no PRO.............

But I guarentee no one has or will ever shoot a 1400 with big shafts!!!


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Define BIG... I think Deitmar did something like that when he shot for Gold Tip...:wink:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

JAVI said:


> Define BIG... I think Deitmar did something like that when he shot for Gold Tip...:wink:


I think he was shooting a ULpro, but not sure what spine. 

On a totally calm day the semi big shafts, ie ulpros, Xweaves, CX's, Carbon impact fatshafts will shoot just as well as the smaller shafts, but when the wind picks up, Dammmn

Reed


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Reed said:


> I think he was shooting a ULpro, but not sure what spine.
> 
> On a totally calm day the semi big shafts, ie ulpros, Xweaves, CX's, Carbon impact fatshafts will shoot just as well as the smaller shafts, but when the wind picks up, Dammmn
> 
> Reed


How many calm days (2 in a row) have you shot a FITA round in???

It don't happen too often!!!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> How many calm days (2 in a row) have you shot a FITA round in???
> 
> It don't happen too often!!!



around here, not to many:wink:

Reed


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Reed said:


> around here, not to many:wink:
> 
> Reed


That's all I'm trying to say. Maximas are a great all around shaft. If I had to hunt, 3-D, field and indoor with all the same arrow it would be a Maxima 250. 

If you're talking about dealing with wind on a consistent basis or trying to be competitive with great shooters with small diameter arrows while in the wind then you may look into trying the Nano XR's or PRO depending on your fundage!!!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

thats what im tryin to get across. it's lookin like the guys wanting to try the game think you "NEED" the uber-dukat shafts just to play. au contraire mon fraire, a good, mid-diameter shaft will serve you very well.

shop within your budget and shoot within your budget. plenty a good round has been shot with the 19 series arrows over the years. dont forget, momma always wants to know what it's gonna cost.

when ya get into the hinky zone, then you can start worryin about the nit-picky stuff. im still workin at it.


:thumbs_up


Hinkelmonster said:


> That's all I'm trying to say. Maximas are a great all around shaft. If I had to hunt, 3-D, field and indoor with all the same arrow it would be a Maxima 250.
> 
> If you're talking about dealing with wind on a consistent basis or trying to be competitive with great shooters with small diameter arrows while in the wind then you may look into trying the Nano XR's or PRO depending on your fundage!!!


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Why No .600 Spine Maximas or Victorys????*

Why is Gold Tip the only .246 diameter class arrow available in .600 spine???
If Easton can afford to offer .900 spine ACE's why can't they at least offer 600 spine axis arrows? There are a lot of 50# short draw archers and women that could sure use a wider selection of .600 spine mid size shafts for Field and distance shooting. I guess Carbon Express and Victory don't know how many people out there are interested. Guess that's why there seems to be a perpetual waiting list for the .600 GT Ultralite Pros. Still waiting for Lancaster to get their next shipment so they can ship me another dozen.
Jbird


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Jbird said:


> Why is Gold Tip the only .246 diameter class arrow available in .600 spine???
> If Easton can afford to offer .900 spine ACE's why can't they at least offer 600 spine axis arrows? There are a lot of 50# short draw archers and women that could sure use a wider selection of .600 spine mid size shafts for Field and distance shooting. I guess Carbon Express and Victory don't know how many people out there are interested. Guess that's why there seems to be a perpetual waiting list for the .600 GT Ultralite Pros. Still waiting for Lancaster to get their next shipment so they can ship me another dozen.
> Jbird


????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hinkey.. how long a shaft do you shoot in the Maximas?

250 seems way overspined, even for someone shooting a 28 or 9" shaft at 60lbs.. :noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jbird said:


> Why is Gold Tip the only .246 diameter class arrow available in .600 spine???
> If Easton can afford to offer .900 spine ACE's why can't they at least offer 600 spine axis arrows? There are a lot of 50# short draw archers and women that could sure use a wider selection of .600 spine mid size shafts for Field and distance shooting. I guess Carbon Express and Victory don't know how many people out there are interested. Guess that's why there seems to be a perpetual waiting list for the .600 GT Ultralite Pros. Still waiting for Lancaster to get their next shipment so they can ship me another dozen.
> Jbird


I have often wondered the same thing.....


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

30.5 AMO
29" shaft
100 grn point


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*Jbird...*

Why not go with a Easton Redline 600? They are even smaller diameter than a Gold Tip .246. 

My wife shoots a 900 redline, and they are skinny as an ACE but without the ACE price.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Ohio*

I have shot Redlines in the past and they are a good low price arrow. I shoot the UL Pro 600's because they have better specs and shoot very well out of my bows. I keep hearing all the raving about the Maximas and Victory arrows and wish there were more premium spec mid range arrows to choose from. Haven't shot Redlines in several years but they may be an option down the line. I have plenty of arrows to shoot like ACC's and Navigators but I am partial to the UL Pro 600's.
Jbird


----------

